# I hate lawnmowers



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Ugh, people mow their lawns every SINGLE DAY in the freaking summer in the suburbs. Talk about waking up to the sound of a stupid lawnmower at the crack of dawn (or whenever you happen to wake up)and/or hearing construction and/or hearing stupid buzzsaws going on all day. Anyone have this experience where they live?? Well, I'm writing this at the moment because my neighbor is mowing his lawn AT 8:00 in the evening after making a constant buzzing sound earlier in the afternoon. They're always cutting down some tree or branch in an attempt to landscape, like there are more branches and trees to cut down after they've removed 3 trees from their yard (their yard is pretty big). ARgh, just stop the noise already people!!


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Either mow the grass or have a jungle out back. I understand where youre coming from to some degree though. Let the grass grow some before cutting it at least.


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really a problem for me as the nearest neighbors are hundreds of feet away as it should be.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow how lucky. I rather be woken up by lawnmowers in the morning than being woken up by gunshots, or neighbors fighting, kids crying, police and ambulance sirens, waking up from the loud neighbors having sex, or waking up from a police officer knocking on your door asking you about a house invasion. The walls here are like cardboard you can here the neighbors snoring and I can never get good sleep. Sorry about my little rant. But every time you get woken up by lawnmowers remember it could be worse.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, lawnmowers, leaf blowers, chainsaws, they sounds like gigantic ****ing mosquitoes. Could there be a more annoying sound? 

If I ever have a yard I'm going to turn it into an English garden, or a Japanese rock garden. Or replace it with astroturf.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The guy we hire to mow the lawn only does it every 2 weeks. I don't see anyone else in my neighborhood who has their grass mowed to 3" and then let's it go for 2 weeks. It can be shaggy looking, but far more natural than this insanely short stuff that is typical of suburban yards where folks seem to think it's a putting green. If you want ultra-short ultra-green grass you have to water it endlessly and cut endlessly. Leave it rather long and it doesn't need water, other than the natural kind that falls from the sky.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

liarsclub said:


> I'm from the suburbs of MN. Move to the city where people have tiny yards and better attitudes.


I used to live in the city actually, but I didn't have such a problem with noise pollution in the city. I guess the only noise that really bothered me was the trains going on at nighttime but even they had some sort of appeal, unlike the lawnmowers and diesel engines that I hear nowadays. It's just so annoying when all of a sudden you hear the roar of a diesel engine right outside your window because the streets in the suburbs are located a few feet from your yard (as opposed to major streets dividing the residential houses versus city buildings.) I dunno, maybe I'm too anal about these kinds of things.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> If you want ultra-short ultra-green grass you have to water it endlessly and cut endlessly. Leave it rather long and it doesn't need water, other than the natural kind that falls from the sky.


Yeah, that ultra-short green grass is what a lot of people seem to want to have, it's almost like a status symbol around here. If you don't have a perfect lawn then you're not a good citizen and you don't care about looking good and you probably belong in the projects (no offense to anyone) haha. And yes, I've been in the projects before so yeah.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

Somehow I love the noise of a lawnmower on the weekend. It kinda reminds me of a time when I was little, playing in the garden while dad did the weekend mowing. Happy times.

Nowdays you dont hear it much since we've been through a drought, our water storage levels are low, we've had water restrictions and everyones grass is looking dead. I miss green grass!


----------



## Balcones (May 13, 2006)

> Nowdays you dont hear it much since we've been through a drought, our water storage levels are low, we've had water restrictions and everyones grass is looking dead. I miss green grass! __________________


Same here, hasn't rained in months, there's no grass from the intense heat but yet the poor Mexican dudes come around every Wed. morning in my apt. complex and 'mow' the dead grass. It's a big waste of money and gas, IMO.

Needless to say, I hate Wed. mornings.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't mind the sound of lawnmowers, but I do get annoyed by people's obsessions with their lawns.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, it annoys me. I enjoy my peace and quiet.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

sanria22 said:


> Yeah, that ultra-short green grass is what a lot of people seem to want to have, it's almost like a status symbol around here. If you don't have a perfect lawn then you're not a good citizen and you don't care about looking good and you probably belong in the projects (no offense to anyone) haha. And yes, I've been in the projects before so yeah.


Tell me about it. I had an old man come over and complain about me driving my riding lawn mower in his yard. He said he had to clean up what my mower dropped off lol. He keeps his grass really low. That doesnt appeal to me. I let the grass grow for 2 to 3 weeks then cut it. I have an acre of land and Im gone for weeks at a time. Ive actually been thinking of getting sheep and goats to naturally mow the grass. Sheep are supposed to be excellent at mulching grass although sometimes they eat the roots. Goats prefer weeds but will eat virtually any vegetation. Now all I need is a fence. Or maybe I will let them free range :lol.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I used to have to mow the lawn every sunday. Lawnmowers suck. Suburban houses on top of each other suck too. My last neighbors used to use a push mower which I thought was cool


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a neighbor lady who mowes her lawn what seems llike 3 itimes a week early in the morning when im still sleeping.


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah the sound of lawn mowers CAN be annoying but i wouldn't mind owning a rider mower and riding it around for fun.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I used to have a neighbor that mowed constantly too-she was also always clipping bushes,weeding etc.- I think it was more something to fill the time more than anything else.- Her yard seemed to be her whole life-she was out there early every morning and sometimes past dark working on that yard,it was sad.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

One guy around my neighborhood replaced his entire lawn with concrete and then painted it green.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lots of people mow their lawns all of the time here. They even wait until the evening to do it. Also, lots of people in the winter will run snowblowers or other snow moving equipment in the evening. The guy that just lives across the street where my bedroom always gets out at 10 pm using his four wheeler to plow snow. Why can't you do this in the afternoon when you get home.


----------



## tmartin (Mar 13, 2012)

Zeddicus said:


> One guy around my neighborhood replaced his entire lawn with concrete and then painted it green.


Where was this, I have actually been looking for this house, how long ago was it done?

Thanks
Teresa


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Although I've never liked the sound of lawnmowers, the smell of fresh cut grass is well worth it.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate the sound of them (along with leaf blowers), especially at 7 am on a Saturday morning. While I'm at it, I also hate the sound of garbage trucks.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

On the flip side of this, you would be glad you don't live next to me because when I did live in a house with a yard I had several tickets for letting the grass too high.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Hahah, hate that. People just seem to constantly be mowing the lawn :C


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I hate them too. Isn't there a better alternative to lawns?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm the person in my house who has to mow the lawn so yeah I kinda hate them. Also the cut grass smell gives me a headache.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

grass pollen gives me hayfever during summer time


----------



## Budhita (Mar 19, 2016)

I know this thread is old, but I'll put these here for others who came across it looking for support too...

"Noise pollution can damage your health and shatter your peace of mind."
http://www.michelleinc.com/blog_too...and_shatter_your_peace_of_mind_here’s_how_to_

"Quiet Lawns: Creating the "perfect" landscape without polluting the soundscape"
http://www.nonoise.org/library/qz7/QuietLawns05.pdf


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

In some states it's illegal for businesses to make noise in residential areas after 7:00 pm. Lawnmowers generally don't bother me. I consider it white noise. I'm a lil bothered by it when my next door neighbor mows one corner of his lawn which is only a few feet away from my window & wakes me up. Another neighbor a few houses down is very cool. He mows the sidewalk grass for his next door neighbors, including me, to make the block look nice. Cool guy! A lil off-topic but this same cool neighbor shovels our sidewalk-snow when he can too. The first time I saw him shoveling our sidewalk-snow, I didn't realize it was him at first. I had just woke up. I said to myself "Who the hell is shoveling our sidewalk-snow & where am I?" lol


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

It's an issue for 2 reasons. I have a sleep disorder and anything before 9am (preferably noon) severely impacts my sleep. My brain has mostly trained itself to sounds that aren't important so it takes a lot of constructions or something to keep me awake. Which comes to the 2nd problem. A person mowing meant I was going to get yelled at for not picking up the yard from junior high through my early 20s. It's an alarm sound I can't sleep through well. They didn't warn me they were mowing but it's still my fault that fence wire next to the horse pasture got stuck in my stepdad's mower and my aunt would just mow around even light objects as well as catching the hose near the landscaping border and pulling the basement pipe through the wall. All my fault. After a few years of mowing having nothing to do with me (condo with no yard and now own my own house) I am starting to not wake up to a wave of fear when hearing a mower.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ear plugs?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

One of my neighbors operates a scrap dealing business from his backyard - I often wake up to the noise of him sorting through it all and chucking it into a skip - "*CLANK, CLANK, CRASH, SMASH, CLANK!*" :fall


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I pull ear plugs out. I have blackout curtains because I'm too sensitive to sun and I pull off any eye cover. Plus I tend to fall asleep best watching something easy to follow. Occasionally that leads to waking up with my glasses somewhere random from taking them off in my sleep. If I'm lucky they are still in or near my hands but once they were 2' from the bed.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

A few days ago, someone cut their grass and then other people in the street copied them. It's better than leaving it long, but it should only be done in the afternoon.

One of my neighbours used to have an annoying, noisy electric sprinkler, and he used noisy things (I don't know what they were) on his car until after 10:00 PM.

I used to hear the vacuum next door a lot. I think they used it for an hour once or twice a day sometimes.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> One of my neighbors operates a scrap dealing business from his backyard - I often wake up to the noise of him sorting through it all and chucking it into a skip - "*CLANK, CLANK, CRASH, SMASH, CLANK!*" :fall


That sounds rather nasty, I'd think it would be illegal in this country (the local council would probably shut him down and take action because of inappropriate premises). It is common enough to hear lawnmowers round here in spring/summer, and I don't particularly like the sound.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Two words...ear plugs. Lawnmowers don't bother me. It's just background noise that I tune out. Now, weedeaters are a huge problem. Please take a moment and visit my website.


SuburbanitesAgainstTheNoiseThatWeedeatersAndEdgersMakeNow.com


The struggle is real.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

CharlotteLydea said:


> That sounds rather nasty, I'd think it would be illegal in this country (the local council would probably shut him down and take action because of inappropriate premises). It is common enough to hear lawnmowers round here in spring/summer, and I don't particularly like the sound.


 Yeah I wonder that myself since it's a residential area, although he seems like a decent enough guy so I let it slide. Despite the noise when he's sorting out the scrap he's actually one of my _least_ annoying neighbors. Suburban living - gotta love it!


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

coeur_brise said:


> I hate lawnmowers


Can't we just learn to love one another?


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Have you ever tried cutting the grass with scissors? Not a fan of lawn mowers with cords. 


And while we're at it let's add left turn signals to the list.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow. This was so long ago. Lawnmower season hasn't started yet, it's still too cold for that. Either way, the noise just grates on my ears and every single house in the suburbs has to do it at least once so you can imagine a lawnmower everyday. I guess it's because my neighbors have a ginormous lawn and even they have to wear protective gear over their ears when mowing the lawn. Talk about loud. They used to mow right next to my bedroom window. I guess it could be worse.

Edit:no, maybe it's just loud out here. No kidding, I saw one guy once use a heavy chainsaw to cut this tiny branch off a tree. Now that's being productive and making sure you don't look "ghetto"!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate the sound of weedeaters even more. Even though lawnmowers are louder. The weedeater guys seem to really take their time and I can just hear this sound like a wasp buzzing really close to my ear for what seems like hours.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate the sound of weedeaters even more. Even though lawnmowers are louder. The weedeater guys seem to really take their time and I can just hear this sound like a wasp buzzing really close to my ear for what seems like hours.


It's an art form, leave the weed whackers alone.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not much lawns around where I live anymore because of our ongoing drought, banning yard watering in most places. Most landscapes here now are mostly these.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't like the nopise but the smell of fresh grass is nice, especially on a nice summer evening.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I love lawnmowers, It's not actually a bad sound.. and the smell of fresh cut grass is a wonderful thing indeed!


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Try living on the first floor of an apartment with a big piece of grass area right outside your thin walls, where the people who takes care of grass cutting wakes you up at like 9am by racing past your bedroom. Fantastic. I may have punched the wall in annoyance quite a few times...

Last year they started doing it a bit later sometimes though. At about 2pm. That was annoying too because then i was all settled and awake with curtains wide opened. Then i had to rush up and close them, and hide in bed for over an hour. The struggle when i didnt have time to grab snacks from the kitchen. Torture.


----------

